# Mixed Bag



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to my Striper hole the other day and found a few hanging around. The largest was about 26 inches and the smallest was 19 inches. They werent schooling hard yet but they are starting to congregrate. Caught one good red and a trout as well.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice...BW?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work!
Thry got some fight in em....


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

What was you using?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

HA! I see the famous pensacola style PVC cat holders on your boat


----------

